# Estimation Pro



## cchattic

Anyone signed up with Estimation Pro? If so, what do you think?


----------



## peterjames

Not yet,could you tell some befits if any one signed up.


----------



## jscrib

I have. Along w/ Acculynx, Dataforma etc.......................................................................................

I recommend-
If you are a reputable company, have a good rep., credit and suppliers will vouch for u, I would highly recommend checking out 3c.com. If u can qualify, it will be a while before they can set u up. If u like, you can PM me and I will give you my contact over there. He helped us out on quite a few levels. 

I get goosebumps just thinking about what it is about to do for our business!

Just MHO though. To each their own.


----------



## dallasroofing

Has anyone tried acculynx or rooferpro?


----------



## Grumpy

jscrib said:


> I get goosebumps just thinking about what it is about to do for our business!


And what are you hoping it does for you?


----------

